# My foster, Sissy



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Isn't this the sweetest little face in the world? This is Sissy, she'll be a year old next month, she weighs 6.9#s and is an absolute doll baby. She loves to play and would really like to have a buddy to play with her. She's very sweet, very affectionate, and someone will be very lucky to get this little girl. If that's you, contact Southern Comfort Maltese Rescue to fill out an application.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh my!! Is she ever cute!!! A great age too! I'm sure that she'll be in a forever home real soon. Adorable!!!!


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

What a sweetie


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Someone will hit the jackpot w/this little treasure!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Precious!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Marti, your not going to have her long, she's precious :wub:. I love those big eyes:wub: I hope someone on here adopts her:wub: it must be hard to let her go


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Oh my gosh! She's a doll!


----------



## glo77 (Feb 10, 2015)

aww so very sweet.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

My goodness, she's adorable!


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Oh my gosh Marti, my mom is totally looking to rescue a sweet little girl malt...its a matter of convincing my dad (and he's a pushover), lol! I sent her the link. I would totally do all her grooming


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Oh my :wub: Sissy is absolutely adorable. I just want to squeeze her :w00t:


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

She is so cute! I am sure she will find a furever home soon!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Marti - she's absolutely adorable. You get the cutest rescues. :wub::wub: I know how much you must be enjoying her but think she'll find a home quickly. It's going through all the applications and picking someone you think is perfect that's the hard part. :wub:


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

I can not stand it. Puppy love again. You will not have her long give her a hug from us.


----------



## linfran (Jun 24, 2007)

Where is she? I would love to have her!


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

Oh, what a beautiful little girl! Someone actually gave up this precious little thing? 
Oh, so tempting.....I gotta stop looking!!!!! :w00t:


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

What a little sweetie! Don't get too attached because I bet she finds a sofa with her name on it soon


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Claire, this may just be your dream girl? Go for it lady!


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

edelweiss said:


> Claire, this may just be your dream girl? Go for it lady!


Oh Sandi, I wish I could but I'm not real sure Blaze would be happy about that. He loved Gimme but when around other dogs, he just isn't interested. We've become so attached to each other, I'm afraid he might be more jealous than happy. 
He's jealous of my son if he comes too close to me!! Blaze is very protective.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

:HistericalSmiley:Yes, I saw that when we met Claire! You know him well & you are right I think. It took a long time for Kitzi to bond w/Lisi but now they are inseparable. I guess he realized he had no choice.:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Sissy is one adorable fluff baby!:wub::wub:


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Oh my, little Sissy sure is precious and I am sure that she will find her forever home real soon!!


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Adorable!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

She's beautiful!!! I'd be a total failure at fostering......:blush:


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Adorable. Great addition to the family.


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

I see on SCMR that applications are closed for Sissy. 

Is she doing ok?

Update? Has she found her forever home, already? :wub:


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Sissy's great. We just got a lot of really good applications for her.


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

:aktion033:That's great news  Thanks for the update


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Tanner's Mom said:


> Sissy's great. We just got a lot of really good applications for her.


Terrific, Marti. I know you'll do a great job matching her to the perfect family. It's so hard...I felt the weight of the world on my shoulders. LOL


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Wonderful news, Marti!:wub:


----------

